

Program Your GPU with Haskell - bdotdub
http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~chak/papers/gpugen.pdf

======
snprbob86
"The future of powerful computers is probably a hybrid of various processing
units, memory architectures, and special purpose hardware. We're going to need
software abstractions to deal with this complexity." (from Me
<[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419717>](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=419717>))

This is exactly the sort of stuff we're going to need. "GPU and CPU
computations can be freely interleaved with the type system tracking the two
diﬀerent modes of computation." (from the article)

This sounds promising... I'm going to give this paper a careful read.

